# Όποιος αρνείται να προσαρμοστεί, δυστυχώς πεθαίνει



## nickel (Sep 15, 2022)

«Όποιος αρνείται να προσαρμοστεί, δυστυχώς πεθαίνει». Αυτό το είπε ο κ. Πέτσας, που είναι αναπληρωτής υπουργός Εσωτερικών. Το είπε στο πλαίσιο κάποιας τηλεοπτικής εκπομπής με θέμα της συζήτησης την προσαρμογή σε φθηνότερη ενέργεια.

Και έγινε ο κακός χαμός.

Ο Πέτρος Τατσόπουλος ονόμασε τη δήλωση «κακοχωνεμένο δαρβινισμό». Το ίδιο είχα σκεφτεί κι εγώ, ότι πρόκειται για αναδιατύπωση της δαρβινικής αρχής ότι επιβιώνουν και αναπαράγουν οι πιο ευπροσάρμοστες παραλλαγές του κάθε είδους. Αυτό σημαίνει το «survival of the fittest»: η επιβίωση των πιο ευπροσάρμοστων.

Ο Γιώργος Παπανδρέου, όπως υπενθύμισε κάποιος φίλος, είχε πει (το 2009, νομίζω) «Ή αλλάζουμε ή βουλιάζουμε» — το ίδιο, δηλαδή. Κάποιοι νόμιζαν ότι αρκεί να κάνουμε στην μπάντα τα μνημόνια. Ευτυχώς τελικά αλλάξαμε και δεν μας άφησαν να βουλιάξουμε.

Ίσως θα πρέπει να προσέχει ο κ. Πέτσας και να μη λέει αλήθειες που πονάνε ή να τις σερβίρει πιο τρυφερά. Αλλά, αν νομίζει κανείς ότι θα επιζήσουμε από την κλιματική και την ενεργειακή κρίση χωρίς να αλλάξουμε και να προσαρμοστούμε, είναι αγρίως γελασμένος.


----------

